# Neues Forum BIG GAME



## Sailfisch (30. November 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
wir haben uns entschlossen ein neues Forum *Big Game* einzurichten. Ihr findet es im Bereich Meeresangeln.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieses Forum von Euch akzeptiert und ordentlich genutzt würde. In der kommenden Zeit werde ich dem Weltweitforum einige Beiträge klauen und ins Big Game Forum verschieben.
Big Game kann und soll weit verstanden werden, insbesondere Little Big Game soll mitumfaßt sein.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Forum!  #6


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin,

ich denke, die Entscheidung macht Sinn, da ja Big Game (oder generell das fischen vom Game Boat) ein zwar in sich geschlossenes Thema bildet, aber sich doch grundsaetzlich von anderen "Weltweit" Themen (z.B. wanderangeln in der Mongolei, Welsfischen in Thailand, etc.) unterscheidet.

Ich hoffe, es wird gelingen, genuegend "traffic" fuer dieses Forum zu generieren. Das ist ja bereits im "Weltweit" Forum ein Problem, dass dieses viel weniger "traffic" aufweist, als manch anderes Forum, so dass Rausreisser, Karsten_Berlin, Sailfisch und ich (sorry an alle die ich vergessen habe) so manchen Thread fast alleine abhandeln...

Werde mich natuerlich bemuehen, Euch im Big Game Forum zu unterstuetzen, so lange ich noch in OZ weile.

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Sailfisch - entnehme Deinem Announcement, dass Du hier jetzt der Mod bist? Congratulations ... )


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hallo Sailfisch & Ansgar!

Erst einmal auch hier: willkommen im Moderatoren-Team, Sailfisch!

Ich freue mich, dass wir nun mit dem Big Game Forum eine der vielfältigsten und spannendsten Angelarten abdecken und darüber gezielt fachsimpeln können!

Wenngleich für uns Angler, die wir im deutschsprachigen Raum leben, die Anreisewege zu den interessanten Fanggebieten recht weit sind, muss das Big Game nicht unbedingt teuer sein. Zudem bekommt jeder Anfänger auf den guten Booten alles Notwendige erklärt, was er für den Fang eines großen Fisches wissen muss - und auch alle Unterstützung des Skippers und der Mates an Bord.

Doch dazu hoffentlich im neuen Forum mehr - wir lesen uns!

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

@Ansgar
ich denke auch, daß die Trennung Sinn macht. Wobei ich auch Deine Befürchtungen bzgl. traffic teile. Letztlich darf man da wahrscheinlich nicht zuviel erwarten.

@Karsten
besten Dank nochmal. Wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen.


----------



## siegbert (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hallo,

ich finde das forum für big game gut,
habe selbst gute erfahrungen in einigen ländern machen können,
als letztes war ich in namibia angeln,die gesamte küste ist für angler gemacht(ca 300 km)alle 200m ein wc u.s.w.
wenn ihr informationen braucht kein problem meldet euch.

gruß siegbert#h


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

@ siegbert
würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht von Dir sehr freuen. Schöne Bilder sehen unsere Boardies immer gerne.


----------



## dolphintru (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hallo,

big game forum? klasse!
habe selbst etwas erfahrungen in ein paar gebieten machen können,
als letztes war ich in den Oman, Sailfish (ohne C ;-) Tun, Königsmak. etc...

wenn ihr informationen braucht oder fragen habt, kein problem meldet euch einfach.


----------



## siegbert (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hallo Sailfisch ,
ja werde ich machen,wo kann ich denn  die bilder mit einfügen?

gruß siegbert


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

@dolphintru
auch über einen Bericht von Dir würden wir uns sehr freuen. Die Anzahl der Big Gamer ist begrenzt, daher ist jeder Bericht wichtig.

@ siegbert
Unter der Texteingabe hast Du die Möglichkeit Anhänge verwalten, da kannst Du Bilder einfügen. Allerding mußt Du auf die größe achten.


----------



## siegbert (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

*Hallo Sailfish,*

*anbei ein kleiner bericht aus Namibia wo ich im Juni für drei Wochen war,*


*Auch wenn Namibia kein klassisches Angelziel ist, so erfreut sich die Sportart doch zunehmender Beliebtheit, und so manch ein Angelrekord ist hier schon aufgestellt worden. Lüderitz, Walvis Bay, Swakopmund und Henties Bay sind die Anlaufziele für Angeln im Atlantik. Von dort aus starten die meisten Bootstouren. Ob beim Tiefsee- oder beim Brandungsangeln.*
*Ich war in Swakopmund.*
*Das Erholungsgebiet an der Westküste, einem 50 km breiten Gürtel, der sich über etwa 200 km von Swakopmund bis zum Ugab-Fluss erstreckt. Man kann auf einen guten Fang **hoffen und das zu Recht. *
*Viele der Angelplätze heißen einfach nach der Entfernung zu Swakopmund, die noch in Meilen berechnet wurde, z. B. Meile 4, Meile 30 oder Meile 98. Bis zum Hals im Wasser, die Rute hochhaltend, sieht man die Angler dort drillen, zerren und ziehen. Fischarten wie Steinbrasse, Kabeljau, Galjoen, Dassie, Rochen, Elefantenfisch und große Haie können dort praktisch das ganze Jahr über gefangen werden.*
*Ich war öffters an der Meile 12 und 30/32,einige sind aber nur mit Geländewagen erreichbar .*
_*Man kann mit ruhigen gewissen ins Wasser gehen denn noch nie wurde ein Mensch an der Küste Namibias von einem Hai angefallen, obwohl es Exemplare gibt, die bis zu 4 Meter lang und 190 Kilogramm wiegen können Die größten Haie werden zwischen November und Mai gefangen. Für solche Fälle benötigt man spezielle Angelruten, die nur in Namibia erhältlich sind. Die Brandungsruten können in Swakopmund und Lüderitz gemietet werden. Ein Angelschein ist für die Küste erforderlich, allerdings dürfen manche Beutefische eine vorgeschriebene Größe nicht unterschreiten. Die Angelsaison an der Küste dauert von November bis Ende März.(kostete ca 10€,wurden auch zweimal kontolliert ) *_
*Man kann organisierte Ausflüge entlang der Küste buchen.z.b Swakopmund und Walvis Bay andere Orte bestimmt auch aber da war ich nicht.*
*Das Angebot an Angelausflügen variiert von Halb- und Ganztagestouren mit erfahrenen Führer bis hin zu abendlichen Strandfahrten, Besichtigungstouren und den stets sehr beliebten „Sundowner-Bootstouren”. Auch Hochseefischen auf Snoek lässt sich auf Anfrage organisieren. Angelneulinge werden auf Wunsch von Reiseführern in bequemen Geländewagen zu den besten Stellen der Küste gebracht.*

*Das Angeln wird mit einer 4m Rute (oder länger) die aus einen stück ist,durchgeführt,transportiert werden diese vorne auf der Stoßstange,da sind Rohre befestigt da kommen die Ruten rein,sieht echt gut aus.*
*Als Rollen kommen nur Multirollen in Frage ,die ich gesehen hatten keine Schnurführung,*
*einige hatten 70 monofile andere geflochtne Schnur.*
*Es darf nicht mehr als eine Angelrute, Leine oder Handleine zur gleichen Zeit benutzt werden, egal ob vom Boot oder Ufer aus geangelt wird. Maximal zwei Haken dürfen dabei an einer Leine sein.*
*Ich verwendete einen Haken,darauf kam ein Stück Pilchard(sieht so ähnlich aus wie bei uns der Hering)und dann wurde der Fischfetzen mit einen Gummiband festgebunden,dann ein Blei dran je nach Welle mehr oder weniger und ab ging es.*
*Einfach aber genial,Angeln fast alle so ,man kann dieses natürlich noch verfeinern ,wie man will.*
*Mit dieser Montage hatte ich nach 10 min einen Hai dran ca 50 cm groß .*
*Hai aller Art werden wieder zurückgesetzt egal wie groß (auch Exemplare von 4m und 190 kg diese werden nur makiert)*
*Des weitern hatte ich noch viele Steinbrassen und Kabeljau.*
*Ich muß sagen das waren tolle Angeltage und hatt viel Spaß gemacht,*
*Unterkunft brauchte ich nicht da meine Schwiegereltern dort Leben,und diese hatten Glücklicherweise auch einen Geländewagen.*

*so ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick geben*
*für fragen stehe ich natürlich jederzeit zur vefügung *


*mit freundlichen gruß*
*Siegfried #h*



nun noch einige Bilder
zu sehen einen Kabeljau,den Strand mit den vielen WC,und ein kleiner Hai und ich#h #h


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hi Siegbert,
Danke fur den Bericht.
Etwas mehr Sonne würde ich auch gerne haben.
Du hast dort Dorschartige gefangen? 
Hast Du Bilder vom Kabeljau? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.

R.R. #h


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hi Siegbert!
Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht. 
Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du den auch als eigenständiges Thema einstellen.


----------



## Karstein (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Feiner kleiner Bericht, vielen Dank Siegbert! #6

@ Gernot: der dortige "Kabeljou" hat nichts mit unseren Dorschartigen gemein, der Name für diese Fischart hat sich dort nur seit der Kolonialzeit gehalten.


----------



## havkat (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin!

So is datt. Die Buren bezeichneten wohl alle Seebarsche/Grouper als "Kabeljou".
Hatten wohl Heimweh nache Nordsee, wa? 

Auch den Barschartigen der Brandungsangel-Königsklasse dort unten:

Den Adlerfisch 

Wird auch häufig (der Einfachheit halber ) als Kabeljou bezeichnet.


----------



## siegbert (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin,
ja das ist so mit den "Kabeljau" ,steht aber in jeder beschreibung unter den Namen Kabeljau,werde mich aber noch mal genau erkundigen wenn ich wieder runterfliege,
aber auf dem Bild ist ein Silver kop zu sehn,wurde sehr viel gefangen,größe ab 80 cm.
Schmeckt sehr gut.

gruß siegbert #h

wie und wo kann ich das als eigenständiges Thema einstellen?
und was ist zu beachten? danke
im vorraus#h


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Einfach den Bereich anwählen und dann überhalb der Einzelthemen den button Neues Thema wählen. Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu beachten.


----------



## Ansgar (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin,

habe gerade eben erst diesen Bericht gelesen und dachte mich trifft der Schlag: hat natuerlich garnichts mit einem Kabeljau gemeinsam. Ist ein Jewfish, das Teil. Sind die Dinger, denen ich hier permanent nachstelle. Werden bis 75kg. Sind sehr lecker. Also, ab nach Afrika, kann ich da nur sagen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## siegbert (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

hallo Ansgar,

das das kein kabeljau ist haben wir ja geklärt,aber ein jewfish kann es auch 
nicht sein ,mir wurde gesagt dies sei ein silberkop .
den namen jewfisch habe ich dort noch nicht gehört und in den unterlagen gibt es den namen auch nicht,aber ich erkundige mich mal vor ort.

mit freundlichen gruß
siegfried


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

hallo siegbert #h

guggst du hier... und jetzt büdde hinsetzen und schaun, was auf dich zukommen könnte:


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Wasn dat fürn Zwerg???  
Daß Leute auf so kleine Fische angeln   #d  #d  #d  :m


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

huhu ansgar #h


> Werden bis 75kg...


...dann muß der am haken hängende wohl am bikini-atoll an´s geschirr gesprungen sein |kopfkrat :q

...ich wollt ja lediglich mit meinem link siegbert den zackenbarsch alias jewfish mal näherbringen... der auf dem foddo von siegbert scheint dann aber wohl keiner gewesen zu sein - mhm? denke eher, havkats adlerfisch kommt diesen sehr nahe #h


----------



## siegbert (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

ja das kann sich sehn lassen ,toll und das ist ein jewfish?
aber in deinen anhang steht spotted jewfish und den hab ich in namibia gesehen,
im national marine aquarium of namibia,und das auf dem bild bei mir sollte ein silberkop sein hab gerade in
namibia angerufen und sie haben mir das noch mals bestätigt.

gruß siegbert


----------



## siegbert (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

nachtrag,man nennt sie auch spotted grunter (jewfish)


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

hallo siegbert #h


> English language common names include goliath grouper, *jewfish*, blackbass, esonue grouper...


#h


----------



## siegbert (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

jo danke

gruß siegbert


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moinsen,

Jirko - das was Du da zeigst ist ein Zackenbarsch, der hat mit nem Jewfish nichts zu tun. Und richtig, das Teil das Du da zeigst ist >75kg )

@ siebgbert: hier heisst das Ding Jewfish und ich versichere Dir, es ist der gleiche Fisch! Den erkenne ich mit geschlossenen Augen. Wie der in Afrika heisst weiss ich natuerlich nicht - und ich habe in meiner Zeit dort auch keinen dort gefangen, daher weiss ich die lokalen Namen nicht.

Guckst Du mal in meinen Thread 'Riesenrochen drillen', da habe ich einen Link zu Fishbase zum Jewfish reingestellt. Guck doch mal da rein.

All the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

mhm ansgar... gugge mal hier:


> The goliath grouper is the largest grouper in the western Atlantic. Growing to lengths of 8.2 feet (2.5 m), this grouper can weigh as much as 800 pounds (363 kg). In Florida, the largest hook and line captured specimen weighed 680 pounds (309 kg)...


...aber iss ja auch egal, da ich beim googlen nach´m jewfish über diese page gestolpert bin. dort isser halt auch als jewfish gelistet (steht ja auch in den namenslistungen)... ob´s nun der jewfish ist, welchen siegbert meint, steht natürlich auf nem anderen blatt geschrieben... #h


----------



## siegbert (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

hallo ,

man macht sich ja echt gedanken finde ich toll,wenn jemand eine aktuelle liste
von den fischen von namibia braucht ein faxnummer und ich schicke sie.

gruß siegbert#h

schaut hier mal rein
http://www.aussiefly.com.au/textjew.htm

Page2

gruß siegbert


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

@Jirko: Jirko kommt das Zitat von dem Beitrag mit dem Bild weiter oben? Da erscheint bei mir nur ein Bild und davor eine grosse leere Flaeche mehr nicht - koennte also sein, dass da Text von Dir ist, den ich nicht lesen kann (aus welchem Grund auch immer...) Sorry also, falls da was steht, dass ich dann in meinem Beitrag nicht gewuerdigt habe. Oder war das von dem Link? Da habe ich auch nicht reingeguckt... Schande ueber mich ... )

@siegbert: na, dann sind mit dem link ja jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt. Schoen )

All the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

@ansgar |kopfkrat versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz mein lieber aussi... klär mich mal büdde auf  #h


----------



## Ansgar (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> mhm ansgar... gugge mal hier:
> 
> ...aber iss ja auch egal, da ich beim googlen nach´m jewfish über diese page gestolpert bin. dort isser halt auch als jewfish gelistet (steht ja auch in den namenslistungen)... ob´s nun der jewfish ist, welchen siegbert meint, steht natürlich auf nem anderen blatt geschrieben... #h




Jirko, Du hast diesen Beitrag (s.oben) hier reingestellt, mit dem Zitat 'Zitat von' und dem Text - also musst Du (oder derjenige von dem das Zitat kommt) das ja irgendwo so schon mal geschrieben haben.
Und da ich das vorher nicht gelesen hatte, war mir nicht bewusst, dass es Dir klar war, dass es sich bei Deinem Foto um einen Zackenbarsch handelt.

Weiss nicht ob das mit der Erklaerung hier klarer wird...)
Ansonsten lass es uns einfach vergessen - war ja nichts wesentliches...
Manches erklaert sich selbst in der heutigen Zeit besser im Gespraech von Person zu Person als in geschriebener Form im Internet Forum...

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

...eiwei ansgar, ganz schön verwirrend hier - mhm?  egal, wir trinken nen cyberblondgezapftes und widmen uns wieder dem "wesentlichen" :m beste grüße in´s land der springenden beutel... tschöööö #h


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin Sailfisch,
diese Themensparte find ich klasse.
Ich werde demnächst in ein nicht so häufig bereistes Urlaubsland fliegen und dort meine Big Game Erfahrung ausbauen. Ich fliege nach Guadeloupe/ Karibik/Französische Antillen, dort soll es auch ganzzzzzzzz große geben....
Ich werde dann auch mal berichten.

Kabeljaukönig<------------------------kennt sich aus mit Dorsch

Gruß Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hallo Kabeljaukönig,

habe schon gelesen, daß Du in die Karibik willst. Leider kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Ich war zwar selbst bereits auf Kuba, jedoch sind dort all meine Bemühungen zum Fischen zu kommen fehlgeschlagen. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall eine tolle Zeit auf Guadeloupe. Freue mich bereits jetzt auf einen Bericht und die Bilder.

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Hi leute kann mir jemand sagen wie Big Game fischen in Portugal ist? Schonmal danke im vorraus euer Zanderzocker1


----------



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Sorry awa irgendwie find ich deine antwort nicht sailfisch???


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Habe ich Dir ja auch als Persönliche Nachricht geschickt!


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Moin Sailfisch #h  
Mach den Thread doch mal dicht hier. Hier schreiben immer wieder Boardies rein, obwohl wir doch das Thema Big Game ganz wo anders haben. Man muß sonst imme so aufpassen wo jamand etws schreibt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2005)

*AW: Neues Forum BIG GAME*

Gute Idee wird erledigt!

Für alle die ihn suchen, der Big Game Bereich ist hier !


----------

